# Black Drum St. Marys



## benbill (Feb 12, 2017)

This is my first time to be able to fish early spring in SE Georgia, and I was wondering when the monster sized Black Drum begin to arrive? Am I correct that I should target them in deep holes at the confluence of two rivers, or perhaps along the edge of the channel coming in from the ocean? Should I use a basic bottom rig, and how long on the floro leader? Thank you in advance to those of you who can help me get started on the right track.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 13, 2017)

I've caught them during the end of March through the first couple of weeks into April.  I usually just fish my boat redfish rods spooled with 30# mono.  I fish a little piece of shock tippet just to make me feel good, but I probably don't need it.  I fish a Carolina rig made up of 30-50# mono.  My leaders are not too long.  Maybe 3' or so.  Obviously enough weight to hold bottom.  8/0 circle or J.  Quarter to whole crab, depending on the size of the bait.

It has been my experience that they do not hit and run like a red.  They also don't have the power and speed of a red.  They are more weight than anything else.  I handled a 42" a couple years ago on a trout rod and a 2500 reel.  Had that fish been a red, I'd have been in trouble.  I took some measurements and calculated him out to be 38-42#.  A 42" red from this area might reach 22-24#.

My biggest fish came on a 1/2 crab on the outgoing tide at SSI pier.  This fish was a toad.  It took 3 of us to lift the pier net.  This was a 70# class fish all day.  He was probably much more.  The bite was a couple of light taps before I lifted the circle into it.  The picture doesn't do it justice, but I couldn't lift the fish and still be in the picture.

I usually fish with the clicker on with minimal drag.  Not saying they won't rip off, but I haven't had one do it to me yet.  That being said, I don't fish them as hard as I do the reds, either.

SB


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow, that one would have 10# worms in it's tale! Kind of like catching a tugboat with a bad rudder when they get that size. My best so far is 52#'r out of the Indian River. Definitely drag testers.


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 16, 2017)

That is one heck of fish.  A true monster.


----------

